# Pelican 1500 case humidor



## mattw (Jul 8, 2014)

I've outgrown my current POS 25 count humidor. I picked up a new Pelican 1500 case (16.75" x 11.18" x 6.12") and can't see why it wouldn't make a descent humidor. My initial plan was to use the suppled Pick N Pluck foam insert for cigar storage but I'm concerned the foam my leach off plastic/synthetic odors. Would I be better off using old cigar boxes or ceder inserts for organization in place of the Pick N Pluck.

Not sure if going with a Pelican case is a good idea. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

They work well, from what I hear:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...2521-built-myself-indestructible-humidor.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/326466-pelican-case-humidor.html

So it looks like there's a number of ways to do it as well


----------

